# Motor que gire cada 0,5 grados



## Teban89 (May 31, 2014)

Hola, que tal? Soy nuevo en el foro, no asi en el ambito de la electronica. Mi problema es el siguiente: necesito hacer girar un motor cada 0,5 grados. Hay algun motor que tenga esa resolucion? O como se les ocurre que lo puedo hacer?

Gracias!


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 31, 2014)

Fijate entre los motores por pasos , si son de a 1º deberás usar alguna reductora

O un motor dc mas reductora y encoder


----------



## ea6rf (May 31, 2014)

Aprovechando el hilo.... dos metros hay alguno que tenga la capacidad de hacer rotar un conjunto de antenas de 30 kilos?
evidentemente con reducciones pero me interesa que sea de 1/2 grado en 1/2 grado ya que es para microondas se trata de apuntar antenas que usan frecuencia de 1'2ghz


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 31, 2014)

¿ Y un rotor convencional de antenas DC + PWM + el encoder ?

Sinó un motor Dc con doble caja reductora + el nombrado encoder , también manejado por un puente H y PWM

Podés obtener mejores resoluciones que medio grado


----------



## ea6rf (May 31, 2014)

Ves factible  probar de manejar el rotor con un arduino?
podria tener  la misma precisiob?


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 31, 2014)

Yo no manejo Arduino , pero si hay montones de muchachos que si lo hacen


----------



## Fogonazo (May 31, 2014)

ea6rf dijo:


> Ves factible  probar de manejar el rotor con un arduino?
> podria tener  la misma precisio*N*?



Los rotores de antena convencionales trabajan parecido a un motor servo, el mismo motor mueve un potenciómetro que da una referencia de posición.
La calidad de posicionamiento y su repetitividad la da la calidad de ese potenciómetro.

Tal vez se podría mejorar con algún tipo de encoder


----------



## Yetrox (May 31, 2014)

Teban89 dijo:


> Hola, que tal? Soy nuevo en el foro, no asi en el ambito de la electronica. Mi problema es el siguiente: necesito hacer girar un motor cada 0,5 grados. Hay algun motor que tenga esa resolucion? O como se les ocurre que lo puedo hacer?
> 
> Gracias!


 


@Teban89 Un servo motor puede tener la precisión de 0.5º, pero para ello hay que calcular la longitud del pulso


----------



## ea6rf (May 31, 2014)

Gracias fogonazo, si eso lo sabia , ya que he desmontado varios pero los motores esos no tienen mucha precisión y habia pensado que a lo mejor poniendo algunos engranajes reductores podria ganar precision, la verdad es que los servos son buena idea pero no veo como podria funcionar gracias por el aporte saludos desde mallorca


----------



## Fogonazo (May 31, 2014)

ea6rf dijo:


> Gracias fogonazo, si eso lo sabia , ya que he desmontado varios pero los motores esos no tienen mucha precisión y habia pensado que a lo mejor poniendo algunos engranajes reductores podria ganar precision, la verdad es que los servos son buena idea pero no veo como podria funcionar gracias por el aporte saludos desde mallorca



La precisión no la da el motor, sino el sistema que lo controla.

Mira este tema:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/encoder-optico-128-posiciones-posibles-made-in-casa-15251/

*Edit:*
Un tema a tener muy en consideración, si es que trabajas en HF, es la inercia del sistema de antenas que puede dar por tierra cualquier precisión que consigas con el sistema.


----------



## ea6rf (May 31, 2014)

Ok , fogonazo  trabajo el hf pero soy mas bien de dipolos ,  la necesito para shf concretamente un sistema para orientar las antenas con precision para 1'2 , 2'3  y 10ghz en 2metros y 70 cm no hace falta la precision tan exagerada de hecho hay arduinos que pueden hacer esa funcion pero en tema de programación ando flojo


----------



## Fogonazo (May 31, 2014)

ea6rf dijo:


> Ok , fogonazo  trabajo el hf pero soy mas bien de dipolos ,  la necesito para shf concretamente un sistema para orientar las antenas con precision para 1'2 , 2'3  y 10ghz en 2metros y 70 cm no hace falta la precision tan exagerada de hecho hay arduinos que pueden hacer esa funcion pero en tema de programación ando flojo



Eso son antenas pequeñas, con un motor PaP se puede hacer


Dijo Confucio: Cuando una antena Yagui de varios elementos (HF) comienza a girar *"Hay que ser muy hombre para detenerla" *


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Jun 8, 2014)

También aquí el motor de paso es lo ideal. Lo ideal son motores hibridos bipolares. Por lo general dan 200 pasos completos por giro completo, significa 1.8°. Usando micropasos, por ejemplo 256 por paso completo, logras 1.8/256 = 0,007° por micropaso. Si usas una placa de control como la "steprocker", otra función muy importante para ti es "spreadcycle"! La razón es que por lo general, debido a que los microspasos son generados variando la tensión aplicada a las bobinas del motor de paso siguiendo una curva senoidal, no cada micropaso representa un avance idéntico de fracción de grado de giro. Spreadyccle corrige esto. El resultado es que el motor de paso da 256 * 200 = 51200 Micropasos por giro completo.
Otras tecnologías presentes en la placa de "stepRocker" te permiten asegurar que no ocurran errores de paso. Informate por Google, la empresa que produce la placa se llama Trinamic, pero la placa se puede comprar en todo el mundo y yo la uso en los videos del tutorial avanzado sobre motores de paso.
Yo al principio también favorecía encodificadores ópticos, pero cuando me encontré con los magnéticos y sus altísimas resoluciones, busca por Google los de la empresa "Austria Microsystems". La tranquilidad mental de hacer un círculo cerrado de control cuando se desea exactitud y el evitar errores de paso, mas cuando hay 51200 micropasos por giro completo en medio, es una técnica muy buena. es mas, la placa "stepRocker" incluye en el controlador ARM Cortex M0 usado en la placa la periferia requerida, decodificador de quadratura como una de sus periferias permitiendo conectar el sensor angular directamente a la placa. la IDe es gratuita y ofrece una GUI muy poderosa para experimentar y una lengua de programación propia para implementar y grabar los programas deseados directamente en la placa!


----------



## JCAK (Jun 10, 2014)

Lo que dice Hellmut de los micropasos es lo correcto si deseas hacer pasos muy finos, incluso hay integrados que te resuelven esto de manera muy simple. Por ejemplo, el micropaso se usa en las impresoras de matriz de punto, años 80/90 fue su epoca de glória.

Saludos


----------



## adhominen (Jul 21, 2014)

Hola, los motores paso a paso son muy buenos para esto, pero en mi opinión en lugar de manejar un circuito controlador PID de posición, te recomiendo utilizar un servomotor, el cual te da precisión y facilidad de manejo. Para el control puedes usar una Arduino y utilizar las salidas PWM que tiene inmersas. Si necesitas potencia, con un amp op o un par de transistores puedes lograrlo, pero generalmente la arduino puede manejar estos motores si no piden gran cantidad de corriente.


----------

